# ساعدوني السبلت مايبرد والمشكلة بسيطة وأخاف يخربه علي المتعيلمين في التبريد. شرح كامل



## مسفرروي (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم

مثل ماتلاحظون هذي أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وذلك بعد ماتعرضت لمشكلة بسيطة في السبلت ولم أجد من أثق فيه إلا أنتم ياأعضاء هذا المنتدى المبارك فأرجوكم ساعدوني ولاتتركوني عرضة للإبتزاز أو تتركوا المكيف عرضة لمن لايفقه في التبريد شيئاً.

أنا في مدينة صغيرة والغالبية من عمال صيانة المكيفات غير متخصصين (يعني جايين يتعلمون في مكيفاتنا) والمشكلة أن الغالبية أيضاً لايفقهون في مكيفات السبلت شيئاً وبالرغم من ذلك لايترددون في الكذب بأنهم يعرفون لصيانتها مما يزيد من إحتمالية إتلافها علينا (ولهذا أقول لكم لاتتركوني عرضة للإبتزاز أو تتركوا المكيف عرضة لمن لايفقه في التبريد شيئاً).


المشكلة هي أن لدي مكيف سبلت من نوع LG frish والمكيف لم يمض على تركيبه أكثر من شهر ونصف وفجأة توقف عن التبريد (يعني المكيف يطلع منه هواء ولكن غير بارد)
وبالرغم من أني لا أفهم في التبريد والتكييف إلا أنني حاولت أن استكشف المشكلة عن طريق مقارنة عمل هذا المكيف بعمل مكيف آخر من نفس النوع . حيث قمت بتشغيل المكيفين وصعدت إلى سطح المنزل لأرى الإختلاف في عمل الوحدتين فأكتشفت مايلي :

أولاً : مروحة المكيف لاتعمل بشكل جيد مثل المكيف الآخر
ثانياً : عندما تحسست كوع الماصورة أو البيب النحاسي الموجود في الوحدة الخارجية بيدي وجدته بارداً في المكيف الآخر بينما هو عكس ذلك في مكيفي الذي لايعمل (أي أنه غير بارد) وأرجو التركيز على هذه النقطه
ثالثاً : الهواء الخارج من مروحة الوحدة الخارجية للمكيف الجيد هواء حار بينما الهواء الخارج من مروحة الوحدة الخارجية للمكيف العطلان أقل حراره وأرجو التركيز على هذه النقطه أيضاً

أعتقد أن هذه الملاحظات كافيه لكم بإذن الله لمعرفة المشكلة التي يعاني منها المكيف وأرجو منكم أن تشرحوا لي بالتفصيل عن هذه المشكلة وكيفية علاجها لكي أشرحها للعامل الذي ساحضره لتصليح المكيف حتى لا يعبث بمكيفي


أرجوكم أرجوكم أرجوكم لا تتأخروا علي في الحل


----------



## مسفرروي (20 أغسطس 2009)

ارجوكم اريد الحل بسرعه


----------



## alsebane (20 أغسطس 2009)

حاول التأكد من التوصيلات الكهربائية للقطعة الخارجيه


----------



## سنان محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

اولا , هل الضاغط (الكمبريسر ) يعمل ام لا ؟ اذا لم يكن يعمل فكما اشار الاخ alsebane تأكد من التوصيلات الكهربأية وفي الموقع قام الاخوة بشرح للتوصيلات الكهربأئية وليس عليك سوى البحث (هنا) 
اما اذا كان يعمل فقم بفحص التوصيلات الانابيب ولاحظ وجود اي دهن على التوصيلات انابيب النحاسية وهذا دلالة على وجود تسريب في غاز التبريد وافحصه برغوة الصابون عندما يكون الجهاز متوقف عن العمل وقيس التيار الكهربائي ( بالكلاميتر )الذي يستهلكه الجهاز وقارنه مع ما موجود في نشرة الجهاز (اذا كان اقل فهناك تسريب للغاز موكد )
تقبل تحياتي:56:


----------



## moby (20 أغسطس 2009)

هذا يدل على تسريب في غاز التبريد ( الفريون )


----------



## رائد حمامرة (21 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم بما ان الماسورة في الوحدة الخارجية (خارج البيت) ساخنة والهواء الخارج من المكيف ساخن هذا يدل ان المكيف يحتاج الى وسيط تبريد ( غاز تبريد) وان الغاز السابق قد خرج من الوحدة عن طريق تسريب 
والحل هو كشف مكان التسريب وحل مشكلته ثم تعبئة المكييف بوسيط التبريد من جديد


----------



## مسفرروي (21 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم جميعاً على ردودكم وبالفعل المشكلة من تهريب في الوحدة الداخليه وسيتم حله بإذن الله.


----------



## moby (21 أغسطس 2009)

مسفرروي قال:


> اشكركم جميعاً على ردودكم وبالفعل المشكلة من تهريب في الوحدة الداخليه وسيتم حله بإذن الله.


 
رجاء توضيح كيف تم علاج المشكلة بالضبط وما هى الأسباب التى أدت الى تهريب الفريون ؟؟
حتى تعم الفائدة..
وشكرا


----------



## مسفرروي (21 أغسطس 2009)

moby قال:


> رجاء توضيح كيف تم علاج المشكلة بالضبط وما هى الأسباب التى أدت الى تهريب الفريون ؟؟
> حتى تعم الفائدة..
> وشكرا


 
أخي العزيز أحضرت فني تكييف وعاير غاز الفريون فوجده على 10 psi ووجدنا ان كوع النحاس يهرب فشدّينا عليه واعدنا التعبئة واعتقد ان التهريب ليس فقط في الكوع لأن غاز الفريون نقص من 70 الى 10 في غضون ثلاثة ايام وانا في انتظار من قام بتركيب المكيف حتى يعيد فحص التمديدات النحاسية من الوحدة الخارجية وحتى الداخلية لكي نتأكد من سلامتها.

شكراً للجميع مرة اخرى


----------



## dr_tamim (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
تحية طيبة ،،
عندي نفس المشكة، وأود المساعدة:
1. كيف يتم إكتشاف موقع تهريب الفريون من الأنابيب النحاسية الظاهرة وأيضا المخفية داخل المبنى؟ 
2. كيف يتم علاج تهريب الفريون؟
3. كيف يتم تعبئة الفريون (بالتفصيل)؟

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير للجميع ،،


----------



## الطالب المثال (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان الهواء الخارج من الوحده الخارجيه (من المروحه) فهذا يدل على نقص في الفريون 100%
اما طريقه الشحن مااقدر اقوللك بالتفصيل


----------



## الطالب المثال (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ســـــــــــــــــــــوري يعني اذا كان الهواء بارد فهذ نقص في الفريون الخارج من الوحده الخارجيه


----------



## حمادة بندق (4 يناير 2010)

وجودتنفيس فى الدائرة


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (8 يناير 2010)

انا مع الاخ سنان محمود


----------



## برايز13 (9 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اليكم اول مشاركاتى اولا كيفيه معرفه التهريب الفريون هو بلنظر على جميع المواسير والوصلات وهل يوجد بقع زيت على الربطات ام لا وغالبا ما يكون فى الربطات الوحدة الداخلية او الخارجية وعند الكمبورسر 2 طريقة حل هذة المشكلة هو اعادة الرباط ام اذا كان التنفيس عند الكمبورسر فهو اللحام هذا يظهر بسهولة لوجود بقع زيت 3 اما طريقة تعبئة الفريون فهو سهل للغايه عن طريق عداد يسمى التست منيوفيل يوجد بة فتحتان للخراطيم الفتحه المباشره للعداد يتم التوصيل بجهاز التكيف عند الماسوره فى الوحدة الخارجية البارده او الاكبر فى اللقطر ستجد له مكان للرباط والخرطوم الثانى للعداد بسطوانة الفريون22 هذانوعه ويتم تشغيل الجهاز وبعد ذلك يفتح الفريون الى ان يصل الى ضغط 65 على العداد وهذاللعلم ونسالكم الدعاء


----------



## ميكانيكي ممتاز (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ماهوالكابوستر وما وظيفته وماهي طريقة تعبئة غاز التبرد وعند وجودثلج على بيب النحاس في الوحده الخارجيه هل يعني وجود نقص في غاز التبريد أم لا


----------



## نبيل نجم عبود (23 مارس 2013)

التأكد من التوصيلات الكهربائية واذاكانت جيدة التأكد من المتسعة ممكن ان تكون ضعيفة وغير قادرة على تشغيل الضاغط اضافة الى ذلك فحص التسري عند التوصيلات


----------



## نبيل نجم عبود (23 مارس 2013)

الضاغط عبارة عن وحدةميكانيكية وضيفتها رفع ضغط الغاز مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الغاز اعلى من درجة حرارة الجو الخارجي مما يسهل عملية التبادل الحراري بين وسيط التبريد والهواء الخارجي مما يؤدي الى انخفاض درجة حرارة وسيط التبريد في الكونديسر وتكون دورة وسيط التبريد كالاتي الضاغط- الكونديسر - صمام التمدد- الفبوريتر ( الفريز او المبادل الحراري )


----------



## m3and (3 أبريل 2013)

ميكانيكي ممتاز قال:


> السلام عليكم ماهوالكابوستر وما وظيفته وماهي طريقة تعبئة غاز التبرد وعند وجودثلج على بيب النحاس في الوحده الخارجيه هل يعني وجود نقص في غاز التبريد أم لا




أهلن بك أخي الفاضل ، الكباسيتور وظيفته تنظيم شحنة الكهرباء الداخلة للكمبريسور أو مروحة المكثف بين عزم بدء التشغيل وأثناء التشغيل ( Runing & Starting ) ، وهو يمثل حماية للمحركة من سحب التيار العالي من خلال مصهر ( فيوز ) داخلي ، ويكون شكله اسطوانة فضية اللون في الوحدة الخارجيه للمكيفات المنفصلة . أتمنى أكون أفدتك


----------

